# [C] VS C++ - Mehrere Quelldateien in einem Projekt ?



## AvS (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich hab da so ein Problem, dass ich zwei verschiedene *.cpp-Dateien nicht wirklich parallel laufen lassen kann. Soll heißen : Ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm zu schreiben und mache dazu mehrere Versionen. Diese möchte ich aber alle in einem Projekt belassen. Doch wenn ich die erste Quelldatei kompilieren lasse, dann wird diese danach natürlich auch gescheit ausgeführt, aber dann bei der nächsten bekomme ich stets den Fehler, dass die main-Funktion schon in der erste *.cpp-Datei deklariert ist. Also müsste ich, um dieses zweite Programm laufen zu lassen, ein neues Projekt erstellen, oder ?
Falls dies wirklich so ist, finde ich es äußerst umständlich.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich erst seit 2 Monaten mit C oder Visual Studio in Berührung gekommen bin (hab Studium angefangen) und ich bin da echt noch nicht versiert. Gerade was die Bedienung des Programmes angeht. 

Hoffe ich habe euch genug Infos gegeben, sodass ihr mir unter Umständen helfen könnt.
Danke im Voraus,
AvS


----------



## jsendrow (19. Dezember 2006)

Jedes Programm darf genau eine main-routine haben. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. der Grund ist einfach: die main-routine ist per Definition der "Einstiegspunkt" des Programms. Und davon darf es eben nur genau einen geben.


Außerdem bedeuten mehrere Quelldateien in einem Projekt nicht, das Du mehrere Programme darin hast. Alle Quelldateien werden von dem Compiler zu einem Programm zusammengefasst (Für die Haarspalter: ok, zusammenfassen tuts der Linker). Die Quelldateien sollen also gar nicht "parallel" laufen.

Du kannst aber in einer Projektmappe im Visual Studio (btw, welche Version? )  mehrere Projekte anlegen, Jedes Projekt wäre dann eine Version Deines Programms mit dem jeweils zugehörigen Quellcode. Bleibt aber alles relativ übersichtlich im Projektmappen-Explorer.


----------



## AvS (19. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ok, das mit der main-Routine sehe ich ein. Ich benutze Visual Studio .NET 2003, 
Wie erstelle ich denn mehrere Projekte in einer Projektmappe ?


----------



## jsendrow (19. Dezember 2006)

vielleicht mit dem Menüpunkt: "Add" und dann "Neues Projekt"... ach komm, auf sowas muss man nu wirklich auch selber kommen können...


----------

